

Gawker Hacked - Database Exposed - redspininc
http://www.redspin.com/blog/2010/12/14/gawker-hacked-database-exposed/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hi redspininc - I see you've only just now registered an account here.
Welcome.

I do note, however, that this submission is to your own web site. Is there
anything here that we haven't see in the past 47 submissions on this topic?

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/gawker?sort=by_date>

If there is, you might want to highlight it carefully, lest you be accused of
"blogspam"

